# ureteroscopy w/ lithotripsy & manipulation



## sllindsey (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a pt that had a left ureteroscopy w/ lithotripsy & a right ureteroscopy w/ stone manipulation.  Can i bill both of these out since one is one the RT & one on the LT??

Another question, can i bill the ureteroscopy bilateral?  i have not seen this before and i want to make sure.  Thanks so much for any help!!!


----------



## dtweedy (Jan 4, 2011)

sllindsey said:


> I have a pt that had a left ureteroscopy w/ lithotripsy & a right ureteroscopy w/ stone manipulation.  Can i bill both of these out since one is one the RT & one on the LT??
> 
> Another question, can i bill the ureteroscopy bilateral?  i have not seen this before and i want to make sure.  Thanks so much for any help!!!



52353 with lithotripsy LT
52352 with manipulation RT

DTweedy CPC, CANPC


----------

